# Elle a dit qu'elle + temps - fait futur



## Chèvredansante

Je suis un bête d'anglophone. Est-ce qu'on peut m'aider un peu?

Laquelle de ces trois suit la concordance de temps? ...C'est la chose la plus difficle pour moi dans toute la langue française.Anna a dit que Solene *pourrait* te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir.
​OU

Anna a dit que Solene *peut* te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir.

OU

Anna a dit que Solene _*pourra*_ te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir.
​Merci à tous.
​


----------



## Chèvredansante

Ne vous inquiètez plus ! J'ai la reponse. Mon ami m'a dit que le troisème fût le meilleur.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais rien compris en concordance des temps, mais pour moi ces trois phrases sont correctes. Il a juste une nuance de probabilité différente entre ces phrases.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonjour,

La première, au conditionnel, indique que ce n´est pas encore sûr. Il y a là un condition sous-entendue: _Solene pourrait te reconduire chez toi si: sa voiture est réparée, si tu ne trouves pas d´autre moyen de locomotion._

Les deux autres sont à l´indicatif et les deux sont parfaitement valables. On devrait dire _pourra_ mais souvent le présent traduit le futur immédiat: Ce soir je vais au théatre, et même le futur lointain si ce dont on parle est un projet défini et arrêté: En septembre il part pour le Japon.

Au revoir


----------



## paulvial

je n'ai rien à ajouter aux contributions de Michael et de Cinthia&Martine qui devraient vous satisfaire 
juste une petite remarque  : je dirais *une* bête anglophone ( d'autant plus que vous êtes une chèvre !!!  et même si vous étiez un bouc !!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

paulvial said:
			
		

> je n'ai rien à ajouter aux contributions de Michael et de Cinthia&Martine qui devraient vous satisfaire
> juste une petite remarque : je dirais *une* bête anglophone ( d'autant plus que vous êtes une chèvre !!! et même si vous étiez un bouc !!


Mais Paul, il se trouve qu'au-delà de son pseudo, nous avons ici un homme. 
Donc, plutôt, et puisqu'il semble y tenir : "un bête anglophone" (sans d') ou encore "un anglophone bête".


----------



## paulvial

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Mais Paul, il se trouve qu'au-delà de son pseudo, nous avons ici un homme.
> Donc, plutôt, et puisqu'il semble y tenir : "un bête anglophone" (sans d') ou encore "un anglophone bête".


ah oui d'accord !!! que je suis bête !!!!


----------



## Paulinne

Bonsoir!!
Je ne suis pas Francaise alors ce que je dis est probablement absolument incorrect mais a l'école on m'a dit que dans le discours indirect: " _Anna a dit que Solene *pourra* te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir."_ On peut pas utiliser le futur simple si la phrase au debut ( Anna a dit) et au passé... Qu'il faut utiliser le conditionnel présent... Est-ce que c'est vrai..?
Merci!!

Pauline


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonnne nuit,

Et bien oui, Paulinne, vous avez raison, cette règle existe. Mais il en existe une autre qui dit: (Larousse) "Alors que l´on attend un passé dans la subordonnée, appelé par le passé de la principale, un présent peut <ètre employé si la volonté du narrateur l´exige... C´est pourquoi le futur peut l´emporter sur le conditionnel présent dans le discours indirect."

Apparemment nous les francophones nous avons appris cette règle-ci par coeur... et nous avons oublié celle-là.

Peut-être aurions nous fait plus attention avant de répondre si nous eussions senti que la phrase en question relevait du discours soutenu ou littéraire.

Au revoir


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


			
				KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Mais Paul, il se trouve qu'au-delà de son pseudo, nous avons ici un homme.
> Donc, plutôt, et puisqu'il semble y tenir : "un bête anglophone" (sans d') ou encore "un anglophone bête".


 
Je ne sais pas s'il l'a fait exprès, mais il a écrit "bête d'anglophone" et dans ce cas là, je me demande si ce n'est pas le nom "bête" et non l'adjectif, et ce serait donc "je suis une bête d'anglophone" comme ce serait (si j'étais gros et un peu bête, bien sûr!!!! ) "je suis une grosse bête de Français"

_Evidemment que je ne suis pas gros!!!!_


----------



## Chèvredansante

Merci tout le monde.  



			
				CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas s'il l'a fait exprès, mais il a écrit "bête d'anglophone" et dans ce cas là, je me demande si ce n'est pas le nom "bête" et non l'adjectif, et ce serait donc "je suis une bête d'anglophone" comme ce serait (si j'étais gros et un peu bête, bien sûr!!!! ) "je suis une grosse bête de Français"


C'est ça. J'employais le nom et non l'adjectif. J'ai dû dire « une » au lieu de « un », mais j'ai des graves problèmes avec le gendre. Les Québecois qui aiment dire « la pronom relatif »... ils savent bien que « pronom » est masculin, et ils font bien l'accord de l'adjectif, mais ils ne font pas l'accord de l'article. Et... à cause du liason entre le 'n' et une voyelle laquelle est au début d'un mot, tel que « un avoin », j'ai de très graves problèmes avec le genre.

Je suis très heureux que cette petite faute a été la seule remarquée. (Ou peut-être que j'ai fait une faute si grave, qu'on ait peur de la mentionner).


----------



## Brazilian dude

> « la pronom relatif »


Cela me semble très bizarre.  Je sais qu'il y a quelques différences au français du Québec, mais ça je ne m'explique pas. Pronom est masculin dans toutes les langues romaniques (sauf en roumain, où il est neutre). Pronomen était neutre en latin aussi, je ne vois pas pourquoi on utiliserait le féminin.

Brazilian dude


----------



## DerDrache

Chèvredansante said:
			
		

> Je suis un bête d'anglophone. Est-ce qu'on peut m'aider un peu?
> 
> Laquelle de ces trois suit la concordance de temps? ...C'est la chose la plus difficle pour moi dans toute la langue française.Anna a dit que Solene *pourrait* te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir.
> ​OU
> 
> Anna a dit que Solene *peut* te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir.
> 
> OU
> 
> Anna a dit que Solene _*pourra*_ te conduire chez toi après le dîner qui aura lieu demain soir.
> ​Merci à tous.
> ​



Elles sont toutes bonnes.  La premiere indique que quelquechose ne va pas te laisser conduire.  Tu pourrais la conduire...mais tu devras travailler.

La deuxieme...ce n'est qu'une indication. Tu peux la conduire.

La troisieme indique que tu pourras definitivement la conduire.


----------



## DerDrache

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Cela me semble très bizarre. Je sais qu'il y a quelques différences au français du Québec, mais ça je ne m'explique pas. Pronom est masculin dans toutes les langues romaniques (sauf en roumain, où il est neutre). Pronomen était neutre en latin aussi, je ne vois pas pourquoi on utiliserait le féminin.
> 
> Brazilian dude



Peut-etre il a été malinformé. Pf...les quebecois surtout diraient la chose correcte...ils essaient bien de preserver leur langue.


----------



## yvo

pour info a propos de "Je suis un bête d'anglophone"

Ca ne se dit pas du tout en francais (moi je suis de france)
de maniere grammatical ca s'ecrira: "Je suis un bête anglophone"
dans le francais courant on dira plutot: "Je suis un anglophone idiot" si c'est mental

"Je suis un nul anglophone" si c'est dans le sens de l'incapacité a bien parlé l'anglais

"Je suis une bête d'anglophone"= quelque soit le genre de la personne (H ouF) cela signifie que vous etes excellent pour parlé anglais, "je suis tres fort en anglais"


----------



## paulvial

yvo said:
			
		

> pour info a propos de "Je suis un bête d'anglophone"
> 
> Ca ne se dit pas du tout en francais (moi je suis de france)
> de maniere grammatical ca s'ecrira: "Je suis un bête anglophone"
> dans le francais courant on dira plutot: "Je suis un anglophone idiot" si c'est mental
> 
> "Je suis un nul anglophone" si c'est dans le sens de l'incapacité a bien parlé l'anglais
> 
> "Je suis une bête d'anglophone"= quelque soit le genre de la personne (H ouF) cela signifie que vous etes excellent pour parlé anglais, "je suis tres fort en anglais"


hello Yvo, le fait que vous soyez français(ou de France) ne vous donne pas le monopole du  savoir . en fait beaucoup de français font des erreurs de grammaire et d'hortographe (moi le premier ) . 
dailleurs il me semble que vous ayez  fait quelques erreurs vous même, erreurs que je vais me permettre de corriger , dans l'interêt de tous, mais en particulier pour ceux qui, comme moi utilisent ce forum pour améliorer leurs connaissances de la langue française 

Ca ne se dit pas du tout en francais (moi je suis de *F*rance)
de mani*è*re grammatical*e* *ç*a s'*é*crira: "Je suis un bête anglophone"
dans le français courant on dira plutot: "Je suis un anglophone idiot" si c'est mental

"Je suis un nul anglophone" si c'est dans le sens de l'incapacité* à *bien parl*er* l'anglais

"Je suis une bête d'anglophone"= quelque soit le genre de la personne (H ouF) cela signifie que vous *ê*tes excellent pour parl*er* anglais, "je suis t*rè*s fort en anglais"[/quote]

et je n'ai fait que corriger les fautes les plus évidentes, quant aux tournures de phrases que vous avez utilisées, il y en quelques unes qui ne nont pas plus "courantes" que celle que vous mettez en question 
mais ceci est bien sûr seulement mon opinion et celle d'un français (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'elle est nécessairement correcte )


----------



## yvo

desolé que vous preniez mal mon petit apport sans arriere pensée. Je fais toujours des fautes avec les accents en francais ou dans une autre langue car je ne les tape jamais. Je n'affirme pas etre excellent en orthographe ni en conjugaison, c'etait juste pour ajouter une info dans les sens des tournures de phrases plus que pour la rigueur de la syntaxe orthographique. Comme j'aime bien apprendre les nuances de phrases dans les autres langues et par de ce fait leur culture, j'avais ajouté ca comme j'en attend et apprend dans les autres langues.

Pour le francais de france, c'etait a titre indicatif, pour dire que l'on comprenait dans ce sens en france car evidemment je ne peus affirmer pour le francais qui se parle en belgique, suisse, canada etc... Ca ne vaut que pour ce que je parle en france.
J'indique ca car moi meme apprenant l'espanol j'aime savoir si c'est l'espanol basque, castellano,andaluza, mejicano, del peru... parce que  les memes tournure ou mots sont differents selon la region ou le pays.


----------



## Chèvredansante

DerDrache said:
			
		

> Peut-etre il a été mal*_*informé. Pf...les quebecois surtout diraient la chose correcte...ils essaient bien de preserver leur langue.


Je crois que je suis fort bien informé. Les québecois aiment penser qu'ils preservent leur langue, mais l'apparence recente du « dépanneur » au lieu de quoi que ça soit, demontre qu'il y existe de changements majeurs.

En outre, tant tôt j'ai dit que je connais des québecois qui disent « la pronom relatif ». Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne savent pas que « pronom » est masculin, mais juste que lorsqu'ils disent l'article définis 'le/la/les' ils le disent comme si pronom était féminin.

à plus.


----------



## DerDrache

^!

Dépanneur. Quand j'etais à Montreal, j'ai vu ces magasins, et j'etais bien confondu. En France, ce sont les endroits ou on va quand sa voiture tombe en panne...mais au Quebec, c'est comme une shopette du coin, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## Agnès E.

yvo said:
			
		

> desolé que vous preniez mal mon petit apport sans arriere pensée. Je fais toujours des fautes avec les accents en francais ou dans une autre langue car je ne les tape jamais.


 
Bonjour yvo ! 

Je crois qu'il va falloir que vous fassiez un énoooorme effort sur ce forum, et que vous tapiez à la fois les accents et les lettres un peu particulières (ç par exemple  ).
Ceci n'est pas de la monomaniaquerie ou une volonté délibérée d'enquiquiner le monde, mais relève bien plutôt du souhait d'aider nos amis non francophones à progresser en français, et de la volonté de nous faire comprendre d'eux le mieux possible (les accents étant, en français, des repères particulièrement utiles à la compréhension).
N'oublions pas que ces forums ont une vocation pédagogique et linguistique, à l'inverse des milliers de chatrooms qui pullulent sur le net. 

Merci de vos efforts,
Agnès
Modératrice


----------



## Chèvredansante

DerDrache said:
			
		

> ^!
> 
> Dépanneur. Quand j'etais à Montreal, j'ai vu ces magasins, et j'etais bien confondu. En France, ce sont les endroits ou on va quand sa voiture tombe en panne...mais au Quebec, c'est comme une shopette du coin, n'est-ce pas?


 Ah oui, c'est ça.


----------

